# Kinslayer - full review



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

“We were married in Karak Kadrin by a priest of the Slayer cult. How did either of us think that was going to end well?” – Felix Jaeger.
Trusting David Guymer to write what is one of the signature epics of the Black Library production seemed a total failure to me, especially after what he did with the "City of the damned".

Well, you got it....:shok:
* I was so fethingly wrong *


The point is, I may say that "Kinslayer" is not only the best book in the whole series, but one of the best fantasy books ever read by your humble servant, and Emperor knows I've read some of that. 

The first thing that comes to mind when enumerating the advantages of "Kinslayer" is its cinematography. You can almost visualize in your mind the camera hovering around the battlefields or closing up on the scarred faces of the dwarf slayers, the little gestures of the main characters as well as the mannerisms of the secondary ones. 

The storytelling can be described as balanced - just when you are starting to get bored by the melodramatic dialogues and digressions, epic bloodletting happens, and vice versa. 

The plot itself is a treat for any WH old world lover - almost everyone and everything you can imagine come to take part in the epic conclusion, intertwining in a way an old master weaves a Persian carpet. And yes, David Guymer has definitely been given a carte-blanche - all of the major G&F characters are all here for the action, not anyone being a stupid sidekick - as they previously used to be.

Also, it is quite a bonus to read the previuos novels, if you haven't, because some characters (quite prominent here) has been found where first.

I would rate 'Kinslayer' as 10 of 10, of course.

Rereadable - oh, yes.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I look forward to reading this later in the coming week.


LotN


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

I downloaded this few days ago but didn't get to start it, must make a point to now


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Its pretty good and sets up for the grand finale of Gotrek's saga in part 2. I really want to see whats comming out of THAT fight implied in the very last line. Should be absolutely epic to face him of all creatures!

Especially now that Gotrek racks up yet another thought impossible kill in this book.


A truly ancient lightning-imbued Dragon ogre, I kid you not.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Finale should be epic


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Absolutely loved Kinslayer;




Felix killing Aekold Helbrass. Gotrek killing a Shaggoth and the Troll King. And Snorri Nosebiter finally finding his doom, at the end of Gotrek's axe... that final scene was heartbreaking, my eyes were watering as I read it.

When Gotrek and Felix took on that Shaggoth together it was just fantastic, the duo reunited for real as they take down one of the Old World's most ferocious and ancient monsters. Karaghul has never been cooler than it was at that moment when it turned the Shaggoth's own lightning back on it. I punched the air when it fell as Gotrek hacked in half. :grin:

Felix vs Aekold Helbrass is my favourite fight of the book though because Felix finally proved that he isn't just Gotrek's shadow, he is a champion in his own right. He took down the Chaos Lord that conquered Kislev, broke the Ice Queen's armies, brought down the Auric Bastion, smashed the Drakenhof Templars and defeated Vlad von Carstein in single combat. He may not have been a better combatant than Helbreass but he was smarter and with a bit of help and a lot of luck, Felix made his most notorious kill in the entire series.

And the reveal at the end. The Dark Master, Be'lakor himself, is going to be the final opponent of the Gotrek and Felix series. I can't wait for Slayer, to see where and how the story will finally come to a close.




LotN


----------

